# Blood in son's diaper



## idreamofbali (Jan 17, 2012)

My son is 15 months old (and intact) and 2 weeks ago I saw a spot of red blood in his morning diaper. It was in the front, where his penis is. The doctor said (over the phone) not to worry because there was no more blood that day and no signs of infection. There had been no blood since then until today. After his nap there was a pink smear of blood in the same spot. He hasn't had any red foods at all, so that can't be the problem.

I want to know if anyone else has had an issue like this and what was the problem? I'm really worried because my dad was just diagnosed with kidney cancer in 2010 and had a kidney removed. I just can't help but think about that. I'm taking him in to the doctor asap, I need them to give me some answers because something tells me this just isn't right.


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

In an intact boy, I'd just assume he pulled a little too hard in the bath  especially with no other signs of an infection.


----------



## idreamofbali (Jan 17, 2012)

That's pretty much the same advice I've gotten from a lot of people so I guess I'll just wait and see if anything else happens. Thanks for responding!


----------



## jes h (Jan 25, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckiest*
> 
> In an intact boy, I'd just assume he pulled a little too hard in the bath  especially with no other signs of an infection.


this happened with DS. His foreskin started separating way earlier than it was *supposed* to... anyway, waaaayyy earlier than the Dr. said it would.

He thought it was the MOST amazing thing ever and would yank and dig at it. I think it itched, also. Anyway, he must have scratched himself with his little baby nails because he ended up with a big-ol' sore in there. We just smeared it with neosporin and it healed. It looked much scarier than it was.

He still can't keep his hands out of his pants. Its something we're working on... at least in public...


----------

